# Interesting Development - from the Blog



## Xue Sheng (Oct 3, 2016)

Interesting Development - from the Blog

24 Form/Beijing Form/Peking Form Postures

Commencing (Qǐshì, 起势), Preparation, Beginning


Part the Wild Horse's Mane (Zuoyou Yémǎ Fēnzōng, 左右野马分鬃), LEFT and RIGHT


White Crane Spreads Its Wings (Báihè Lìangchì, 白鹤亮翅), Stork/Crane Cools Its Wings


Brush Knee and Step Forward (Zuoyou Lōuxī Àobù, 左右搂膝拗步), Brush Knee and Twist Step, LEFT and RIGHT


Playing the Lute (Shǒuhūi Pípā, 手挥琵琶), Strum the Lute, Play Guitar


Reverse Reeling Forearm (Zuoyou Dào juǎn gōng, 左右倒卷肱), Step Back and Drive Monkey Away, LEFT and RIGHT


Left Grasp Sparrow's Tail (Zuo Lǎn Què Wěi, 左揽雀尾), Grasp the Bird's Tail

Ward Off (Peng, 掤)


Rollback (Lǚ, 捋)


Press (Jǐ, 擠)


Push (Àn, 按)


Right Grasp Sparrow's Tail (You Lǎn què wěi, 右揽雀尾)


Single Whip (Dān biān, 单鞭)


Wave Hands Like Clouds (Yúnshǒu, 云手), Cloud Hands, Cloud Built Hands, Wave Hands in Clouds


Single Whip (Danbian, 单鞭)


High Pat on Horse (Gāo tàn mǎ, 高探马), Step Up to Examine Horse


Right Heel Kick (Yòu dēng jiǎo, 右蹬脚), Separate Right Foot, Kick with Right Foot


Strike to Ears with Both Fists (Shuāng fēng guàn ěr, 双峰贯耳)


Turn Body and Left Heel Kick (Zhuǎnshēn zuǒ dēngjiǎo, 转身左蹬脚)


Left Lower Body and Stand on One Leg (Zuo Xià shì dúlì, 左下势独立)

Single Whip Squatting Down, Snake Creeps Down,


Golden Rooster Stands on One Leg, Golden Bird Standing Alone


Right Lower Body and Bird Stand on One Leg (You Xià shì dúlì, 右下势独立)


Shuttle Back and Forth (Yòuzuǒ yùnǚ chuānsuō, 右左玉女穿梭), Fair Lady Works with Shuttles, (Walking Wood), Four Corners, RIGHT and LEFT


Needle at Sea Bottom (Hǎidǐ zhēn, 海底针)


Fan Through Back (Shǎn tōng bì, 闪通臂), Fan Penetrates Back


Turn Body, Deflect, Parry, and Punch (Zhuǎnshēn Bānlánchuí, 转身搬拦捶)


Appears Closed (Rúfēng shìbì, 如封似闭), Withdraw and Push, as if Closing a Door


Cross Hands (Shízìshǒu, 十字手)


Closing (Shōushì, 收势)


----------

